
The Dots Do Matter: How to Scam a Gmail User - nikolay
https://jameshfisher.com/2018/04/07/the-dots-do-matter-how-to-scam-a-gmail-user.html
======
a-fried-egg
Wait a minute, so if I already have a joe.smith@gmail.com and someone creates
a joesmith@gmail.com account, does that mean joesmith@gmail.com will be able
to intercept all email going to joe.smith@gmail.com because Gewww-gle did a .
gaffe?

